# Toy in agility?



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Toys can do very well in agility - jumps are, of course, scaled down for them! If you look around you may find a pre-agilty class, which starts to teach you both the skills you need but avoids the impact of jumping etc, which can damage immature joints. Poppy loved the classes we did, and they helped enormously with teaching her self confidence.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

If she is 6 pounds now she will probably top out at 7-8 pounds, I think that is a good size for agility! Sounds like she will have a blast! I would ask your vet about jumping and such so young, but i'm sure you could start with the other obsticles till she is a bit older. How fun!


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

There are many tiny dogs in Agility. This past weekend there were three small Toy Poodles (one also a conformation champion) in the 8" Excellent class, all doing well. 

At our training center you can start in Beginners at 6 months; the younger dogs don't jump full height and everything is on leash at first. You can certainly start with foundation behaviors that will pay off big time if you get into competition.

Check out these books: 
The Focused Puppy: [ame]http://www.amazon.com/Focused-Puppy-Deborah-Jones/dp/1892694263/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1436478584&sr=1-1&keywords=the+focused+puppy[/ame]

Agility Right from the Start:
[ame]http://www.amazon.com/Agility-Right-Start-ultimate-fastest-growing-ebook/dp/B008913BIA/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1436478641&sr=1-1&keywords=agility+right+from+the+start[/ame]

Both have great activities to get a pup started on a performance career. And even if you don't get into competition, the exercises will get them using their brain and being active, building a relationship with you. Check them out!

--Q


----------



## Rapso (Apr 14, 2015)

Wow thanks everyone I'll try to fin a place with course for puppy! She's not 6 pounds yet but according to the breeder and vet that's what she should mature at... I was told she would be to light to make the "planc" obstacle go down... But I just want her to have fun!


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Of corse a a toy can do agility! My 4 lbs toy is in novice agility. She absolutely loves it! It is a great way for her to get out all her energy and it also builds a great relationship between the both of us. She is 4 years old so we were able to go straight into jumping but with a 6 month old you will only want to work on foundation skills. She needs to be at least a year old to start doing jumps. The sooner you start the better. Just because she can't jump yet doesn't mean you can't start some classes with her. There are still plenty of things for her and you to learn. 

Here is my tiny girl Branna on 
The dog walk 







Going over a jump (shes the tiny fluff ball leaping over the jump in the left corner) you might have to zoom for this one lol, but it gives you a good reference for her size. 







And going down a low A Frame.


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

If she is too small for the "normal" agility equipment you may want to check out Teacup Dogs Agility Association

A good article that even mentions 5 pound dogs and teeters in the "normal sized" agility courses. 

Look around for classes, lay a good foundation and have fun showing the big guys how is it done.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

Would you believe this, not one in MD for Teacups


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

The tiniest of dogs can indeed make the see-saw plank go down, no worries! I have a friend who used to show the smallest Yorkies I've ever seen; these little girls were "teacup" sized at full grown and weighed, *maybe* two pounds each. The slow tipping of the see-saw due to their tiny weight was an issue, but they both competed for years. (The owner is still into Agility, still a friend, but now runs Shelties.)

If you go to YouTube and search for "Toy Poodle Agility," you'll see lots of videos of various-sized toys having Agility fun. 

Good luck!

--Q


----------



## ApricotsRock (Jan 10, 2014)

Poodlecrazy, do you have any video of Branna? I would love to see that amazing girl go!


----------



## Rapso (Apr 14, 2015)

I'm so exited to see all those positive comments! I'm gonna start looking at clubs close to my house tomorrow !!! 

Poodlecrazy#1 you're girl is absolutely adorable I'd love to see a video too!


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

I do! It's just of us having fun with practice (and my fat behind is in it lol). she hasn't gotten to the point of trials or anything. I sure wish I could get video of her in class. some of the things she does has or class mates and trainer totally awestruck and other times she has them uncontrollably laughing. She can be a class clown one minute then the next minute do something seriously amazing like clearing a 16 inch jump. 


http://youtu.be/hFw7FvkINtA

http://youtu.be/6RufeMnYYCM


----------



## Rapso (Apr 14, 2015)

Oh my she's so cute!!!!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

It looks like Branna is fast and fearless. So precious!


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

poodlecrazy#1 said:


> I do! It's just of us having fun with practice (and my fat behind is in it lol). she hasn't gotten to the point of trials or anything. I sure wish I could get video of her in class. some of the things she does has or class mates and trainer totally awestruck and other times she has them uncontrollably laughing. She can be a class clown one minute then the next minute do something seriously amazing like clearing a 16 inch jump.
> 
> 
> http://youtu.be/hFw7FvkINtA
> ...


I just watched these, and oh my gosh, how cute! Loved the videos! She's off to a great start; you're going to have lots of fun with her. I can totally relate to the "sometimes awestruck / sometimes amused" reaction of the audience, though. Been there! (Watch that dogwalk contact, though!)

--Q


----------



## ApricotsRock (Jan 10, 2014)

Amazing! Thank you for posting links.

Love how she is ball motivated.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Quossum said:


> I just watched these, and oh my gosh, how cute! Loved the videos! She's off to a great start; you're going to have lots of fun with her. I can totally relate to the "sometimes awestruck / sometimes amused" reaction of the audience, though. Been there! (Watch that dogwalk contact, though!)
> 
> 
> 
> --Q



Yes, I never knew that she could be so funny until we started agility. I was thinking the same thing about the contacts (you might even be able to hear me say something in the video). When I got into novice our trainer told us not to worry about contacts yet. She wants them to build up speed on obstacles first then we will teach them to stop. The speed/drive was a very difficult thing for Branna at first. She would get on and just leisurely prance along then hope off. Until I ditched the treats and brought out the ball. Then it was like Holy Crap! I need to run! I have no chance of keeping up with her if that ball is out, lol.


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Oh! she is scrumpstiously cute!

I love the way she thinks things through. What a little doll!


----------

